# European Hare



## couliewalker (Feb 11, 2017)

I was wondering if their are european Hare in Michigan.
I know their are some in South western Ontario


----------



## Backstrapper (Feb 22, 2017)

Snowshoe hares we have I know.i never heard of European hare here in Mi.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

couliewalker said:


> I was wondering if their are european Hare in Michigan.
> I know their are some in South western Ontario


Never heard ofthem in MI but remember my dad bringing home some huge hares from Canada.


----------

